# Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

*Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*

I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Truly amazing. I have made several stocks over the last few years and have often thought how much easier it would be if I had even just the interior parts milled out with a CNC, but to do the entire stock is even better. I bet these machines are producing a stock in about 1-2 hours, mine take about 20-25…


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Yeah, it is amazing. I think it is pretty cool how the machine changes its own bits and moves all different ways. In about midway through the video, I saw a circular saw blade with the other bits, I wonder what they use that for?
Here is the snapshot of the blade:


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Bet that setup costs more than a couple of bucks!

Bill


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Bill,
Oh yea, I bet they make more than a couple of bucks on how much stuff they produce and how fast they produce it.
Kyle


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


We have a lumberjock who cnc and mills his gun stocks…Hal Dougherty
http://lumberjocks.com/HalDougherty


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


too cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Kyles, they use that saw at about 2:12. Yes, CNC is cool to watch. This is merely woodworking via software.


----------



## Ragde57 (Apr 19, 2019)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


what is the tool used on second :41 to :51?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Looks like a giant ball end mill to me.

Interesting video! I used to have my designs made on CNC machines, but the wood tools move a bit higher RPM.

I just purchased a Hogue overmolded thumb hole stock. I started making a first article with pine, but decided that the amount of new bits and such for my router were going to cost more than that stock. I'll use that stock and see how much my shooting improves (I'm shooting ~192/200, but am looking for a bit better). The wood stocks cost $360+ and that's for laminated. I already have a standard laminated stock, but to me, laminated is just a fancy name for plywood, even if all the grain is running in the same direction. I eventually want to end up with a real solid wood stock, like walnut or mahogany that I could do a little carving on (not checkering- that's a whole bunch more money I don't want to spend!).


----------



## Ragde57 (Apr 19, 2019)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


Thank you Dark Lightning,
I have been looking for it this last week, but, no luck.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)





> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)
> 
> - KylesWoodworking


Kyle, can you tell us where the video came from, so that Ragde57 can get a bit like he's asking about?


----------



## Ragde57 (Apr 19, 2019)

KylesWoodworking said:


> *Check this out: CNC making Gun Stocks*
> 
> I thought some of you LJ would like this video that I found on youtube: (Note: Not my video)


I found the video on youtube. 




already asked there but I have not received an answer.


----------

